# Need advise on steaming clams for a crowd



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Next month we're having my hubby's family...SIL... nephews/nieces and their families here for a cook-out and since they're all clam lovers have placed an order for bushel of "top neck" clams. These are a little bigger than the "little-necks" but smaller than the "Cherrystone". The guy at the fish market said a bushel is about 400 clams. We may have to get an additiona 1/2 bushel. I could count right off the bat ten guys who can easily eat 3 doz each!! ( and yes this is in addition to other food LOL )

I've never steamed them ..even a dozen! as I can't stand them LOL ( ech ech ech ) 

I do understand they should be soaked and 'scrubbed" to get the sand off prior to steaming. ( an additional 'step" I hadn't thought about and don't look forward to ! ...may have to hire a teenager to do this task LOL 

I understand if prior to steaming...if any are opened, they should be discarded.
I understand that AFTER steaming if any still closed... they also should be discarded.


I do have a restaurant size lobster pot... I was told to put a few inches of water in the bottom, bring to boil, add clams, cover for abt 10 minutes and that should be "it".

I'm not sure exactly how many clams would fit at a time in my pot but sure not all so will have to do a couple of rounds I'm assuming. I think if too crowded the steam wouldn't disperse well to them all.

Wondering should they all be put in 'loosely" or Have seen where a dozen or so are tied in cheesecloth and put in the pot that way.... is that better? 

I've heard you can rent clam steamers.. and we're going to check into that but think it'll probably be pricey.

We've already ordered a port-a potty. ( we're on a private septic system.. so don't want to over-tax' that .) I wanted the kind that had the sink and water and not the basic 'job-site' potty with only a hand sanitizer ( though will have a bottle of that in the unit as well.) This will be about $250 for that rental so we'll have to see if the steamer rental is 'reasonable".

Any 'tips or tricks' are much appreciated!... and corrections if I was wrong about anything that I stated as I "Understood".


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I used to steam clams, crabs & oysters when I lived in Virginia Beach, we lived on the water and my boys were always
bringing coolers full of crabs and clams in for me to cook, anyways, I filled the pot about 1/4 full of water added
a couple of cheap beer to bring out the sweetness of them, added a stalk of celery cut into about 5" pieces and added
some Old Bay Seasoning and if you like hot sauce add a little of that to it. Bring that all to a boil, then throw in the clams, crabs, oysters
sometimes just one of them sometimes all of them at once. I filled the pot about 3/4 full and cover
bring back to boil and steam for about 20 min. when the oysters or clams open and the crabs are red then they are done.
Yes you are right you should rinse the clams off, but don't have to scrub them.
Do not use them if open before cooking, only eat them if they are open after cooking.
Do not use crabs if dead before cooking.
Good Luck with all your company, and have some for me. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Lucy

P.S. We usually got at least 2 bushels of clams for about 12 people. Men eat a lot of them.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jun 6 2009, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786632


> I used to steam clams, crabs & oysters when I lived in Virginia Beach, we lived on the water and my boys were always
> bringing coolers full of crabs and clams in for me to cook, anyways, I filled the pot about 1/4 full of water added
> a couple of cheap beer to bring out the sweetness of them, added a stalk of celery cut into about 5" pieces and added
> some Old Bay Seasoning and if you like hot sauce add a little of that to it brought that all to a boil, then threw in the clams, crabs, oysters
> ...


Wow...your technique/ recipe sounds amazing!! I am getting sooo hungry just reading it!! lol!! i never knew you can use beer to bring the sweetness out...im dreaming about it now!! LOL

Terry, i think your party will be amazing, im so jealous!! i love clams!! haha...hope you have a wonderful time!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I also steam shrimp using the beer and small amount of water 1 beer minus a couple of sips for me. I put shrimp in steam basket or rice cooker steam till shrimp turn pink, don't overcook they get tough.
Beer gives them a completely different taste

I am going to cook some snow crab legs I have in freezer, I buy them when they are on
sale and put in freezer for when I am in the mood, after telling you about recipes I decided
to fix me some. I was given this way of fixing them.
Take out of freezer one or two clusters or whatever you want wrap in aluminum foil still frozen, sprinkle old bay seasoning over them sprinkle a tbs. lemon juice and wrap foil over and form a seal. Put in pre-heated oven 350 degrees and put crab legs on a sheet pan in case they spill over. Cook just till steam heats completely as most snow crabs are already cooked, you are just heating them with the seasonings. Be careful taking foil off as steam is very hot.
Heat up some butter and have fun eating them. I know I am.
:wub: 
Lucy


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

That recipie is good (my mom does one just like it) but I also love them just steamed in beer and water with some butter afterwards. You don't have to scrub as she said. I always help my mom rinse them 2-4 times (first soak in a bucket of water, strain through collander, soak again, then strain. You will be amazed at how much sand is at the bottom of the pot you soak them in!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sure appreciate the tips! Another question...
As I said we're getting a bushel so fishstore guy said that would be about 400 clams. ( Yikes that's a lot of 'CLEANING" LOL ) 

Anyway ..we'll pick them up the morning of the get-together. Am I right in assuming they'll be on ice?,,, We'll start the cleaning right away to get that done... but then, after cleaning do I keep them back on more ice?.. or just in the refrig OK until we plan to cook them?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

my mom always just kept them in the fridge - I think that's what I remember (or in coolers with ice merely because we were at the beach and silly beach it didn't have anyplace to hook up a fridge.


----------

